# aiki jujitsu questions



## drummingman (Feb 5, 2007)

it seems to me that aiki jujitsu is a lot like aikido in the way that the throws are done and the wat that leverage is used and that other styles of jujitsu use more of a strength way of doing the throws.and from what i have seen it looks like aiki jujitsu is like a hard style of aikido.am i right on this?
are aikido and aiki jujitsu the only styles that use the leverage of an attacker in the way that they do to throw people or are there also other styles of jujitsu that use the same kind of techniques that aikido and aiki jujitsu do?
does anyonew know of any schools/teachers in virginia that teach aiki jujitsu?
i love the way that aikido works but its a bit too passive for me so thats why i have been looking into aiki jujitsu.when i look at these 2 styles they look very close to me only with aiki jujitsu seeming to have punches and things like that in more of a fighting fashion.
im trying to figure out what style is the closest to aikido when it comes to how the throw are done and things like that but deals with punches and kicks and ground defense and things like that.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Feb 5, 2007)

You might want to talk to theletch.  His style of Aikido might have what you are looking for is different from the ones that came from O Sensei.  He's in Virginia.

Jeff


----------



## Jose Garrido (Feb 5, 2007)

Aikido and Aikijujutsu only look similar on the surface.

There is a qualified Daito-ryu Aikijujutsu instructor in Virginia, his name is Scott Vogeley. You may find his contact number at the site listed below. Look under location / branches

www.daito-ryu.org

Jose Garrido


----------



## Yari (Feb 6, 2007)

drummingman said:


> ......im trying to figure out what style is the closest to aikido when it comes to how the throw are done and things like that but deals with punches and kicks and ground defense and things like that.


 

I agree with the earlier post. Try and talk to theletch, his style sound liek somthing for you!

/yari


----------



## drummingman (Feb 12, 2007)

i just spoke with his teacher.he is gonna hook me up with one of his students that is a brown belt in my area because his school is to far away from me.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Feb 12, 2007)

drummingman said:


> i just spoke with his teacher.he is gonna hook me up with one of his students that is a brown belt in my area because his school is to far away from me.


Cool!  Let us know how it goes!

Jeff


----------



## Yari (Feb 12, 2007)

drummingman said:


> i just spoke with his teacher.he is gonna hook me up with one of his students that is a brown belt in my area because his school is to far away from me.


 

Go for it, try it out and give us an update....

/Yari


----------

